# slow typing in ms outlook web access



## sdmh (Nov 5, 2008)

I've seen several posts on this problem, but none solves my issue. I use ms OWA on three different computers, and *on my desktop ONLY*, when I try to respond to an email, my typing becomes incredibly slow. Sometimes I type three sentences before the text appears. It's maddening. This problem only started on this machine a few months ago. Before that, I was using IE with OWA on this machine, no problem. 

I notice that the problem does not happen when I'm responding to unsolicited emails where the address of senders is not in my address book. My typing only hangs when responding to emails of people who are in my address book. I'm wondering if OWA is trying to hook up w/ address book while I'm typing for some reason.

I've tried all sorts of spyware and adware programs, fiddled with the spelling check settings, etc. I finally resorted to using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer on this particular machine (my laptop works just fine using IE). The problem w/ Firefox is that it only displays "basic mode" unless you use the clunky "IE Tab" program, which forces you to log in each time you choose to view the page in IE Tab. 

Can anybody shed some light on this for me??? I'm desperate to figure it out!


----------

